# Bird droppings



## UnknownPerson (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have a free supply of alcohol free screen cleaning wipes (for a computer monitor). Does anyone have an opinion as to whether these would be ok on car paintwork? They're an awful lot cheaper than the Autoglym wipes, and I can't see there being much difference in them - although neither of the products give any details about that's in them!

Ta.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The alcohol in the wipes will probably remove any wax or sealant on your paintwork but won't affect the paint itself...for little cost keep a pack of cheap baby wipes in the car and a bottle of fizzy water in the car.

Be aware that some bird crap can be rather abrasive...I remember a fellow up here who had a new Merc AMG something or other and was close to tears after he wiped a huge bird gift off his bonnet. Reckon it was bird of prey poo and his feathered friend had lunched on something cute and fluffy...the offering from above was ridden with bones and in wiping it off, scratched the paint severely.

If your going to wipe it off, plenty of water (don't do it dry) and be gentle.

Dave


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The prime difference is that AUtoglym wipes don't (judging by a hefty snort) have any alcohol in them. They're going to be mostly water I would speculate. Allowing droppings to soak with some water makes them much easier to remove. Autoglym wipes are handy but with baked on cack softening it up is the best option and they don't really have enough moisture in them for that.


----------



## UnknownPerson (Jul 20, 2011)

Doh. I don't think I made myself clear enough. The screen wipes are also alcohol free. I guess they need to be to not damage monitors. I guess they're probably 'almost' as good as the Autoglym ones. I'll make sure I use lots of water when I use them... Unless I get lucky and the birds stay away


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Whoops. So you did. We both missed the "free" in alcohol-free. :roll: In that case I'd say they're unlikely to do any harm.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I use these

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/ ... =260274300

Tesco value baby wipes, nice and cheap, if it's dried leave the wipe on for a bit to soften it and don't go mad trying to wipe it off just be gentle...I've always got a pack in the boot!

Regards
Ross


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

I use sparkling water. A 500ml bottle fits next to spare wheel with a soft cloth.

Also works wonders on the cloth roof


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

No kinky reason here but I keep a packet of baby wipes in the car all the time. Find them great in emergencies. Even on the soft top till I get chance to clean properly.


----------

